# Anyone here have a dairy allergy?



## justiss282 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering because I've noticed that when I eat a lot of dairy products I tend to break out, get dark circles under my eyes, and have really bad stomach cramps, etc. I tried to look up the symptoms online and they all seem pretty dead on, and I also noticed that even in foods that you think don't contain dairy, they do, so it can be a real pain to go dairy free. Anyone here allergic to dairy, and have similar symptoms?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I do. Get gassy. Stuffy nose. Asthma problems.

I remember reading somewhere that lactose intolerant people have a hard time forming serotonin. Something like the undigested dairy blocks formation for serotonin. 

Its probably not healthy to consume another animals milk anyway.


----------



## justiss282 (Aug 15, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> I do. Get gassy. Stuffy nose. Asthma problems.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that lactose intolerant people have a hard time forming serotonin. Something like the undigested dairy blocks formation for serotonin.
> 
> Its probably not healthy to consume another animals milk anyway.


Yeah that's another thing I forgot to mention, I always feel like I have a cold, or am on the verge of one because my nose is always stuffy. Especially at night it's hard for me to breathe through my nose when I'm sleeping. I guess soon enough I'll try to go dairy free to see if it makes a big difference.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

For me, I notice a marked difference in quality of dairy. 

I react pretty bad to any cheap icecream or cheese.


But if i have some organic that was made well, I tolerate it much better.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm intolerant to dairy myself, and I do get a whole variety of symtoms from eating the stuff which are similar to yours by the looks of it - Bloating, a blocked nose and skin problems. 

It's been said that people of Asian and African decent are the most likely to have a intolerance to dairy by the way. Which apparently is due to those cultures not having much of a history of eating the stuff.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

60% of all adults are lactose intolerant. 
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/2009-08-30-lactose-intolerance_N.htm


----------



## Disconnecting (Nov 19, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> I do. Get gassy. Stuffy nose. Asthma problems.


If your having asthma problems its a general rule of thumb to stay away from milk. Causes mucus to build up. You can just ask your doctor about that part. There is also a difference between lactose intolerance and accidentally spilling milk on your arm. Causing you to break out in hives and stop breathing.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Dairy makes me tired too, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Probiotics, or acidolphilus can take away lactose intolerance in some people.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Gassy? Feel sick? How do you know the dairy is really dairy as from a cow or goat or sheep? Maybe it really came out of the ground. We need to read our food labels carefully and trust our manufacturers.....Part one of nine...


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I get gassy sometimes but nothing else...I'm willing to put up with it though for the sake of Yogurt crushed with cookies, Mmm


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an intolerance, but not an allergy to dairy.


----------



## face88 (Apr 21, 2013)

*There is a difference in a milk allergy and intolerance*

I was recently diagnosed with a milk allergy. Intolerance is where your body can't break down the sugar in milk (lactose) an allergy is like having an allergy to anything else. I would suggest going to a doctor and getting tested. I was having extreme digestive problems, my face was breaking out, body pains, and many many more issues. since i have cut out all dairy, i can say i am back to my normal self. IT FEELS GREAT! Go to a doctor and get tested!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I suspect I do, but I am uncertain.


----------



## runnerchick16 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep, dairy and gluten kind of affect me the same..I break out and get gassy and it feels like my intestines are in knots. Sometimes I get diarrhea and it doesn't even seem like it's worth it to eat stuff with dairy and gluten in it! But it's so good...mm, I have the worst willpower ever. Haha!


----------

